# Wired2Fish and Minn Kota Talon Giveaway 2!



## fender66

You have to be crazy to not enter this one. Another GREAT contest from our friends and Tinboats sponsor *Wired2Fish!*

Don't forget to say thank you from a TinBoater in the comment section of the entry form. Let's make sure a TinBoater wins this one!


Fall fishing provides great opportunities for catching those big bass that move to the shallow, warmer water. They set up close to structure and undercut banks and other good ambush locations. We find that this is a particularly good time to fish with a Talon.
We had a great response to the first Talon Giveaway back in May so we're giving you another chance to win one of your very own - just like Kyle did. All you have to do is sign up, and you are in. It's that easy!

Enter here for a chance to put a new Talon on your boat.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/minn-kota-talon-giveaway-2


----------



## cyberflexx

Entered.. Thanks!

This would go great on the Ranger or Skiff..


----------



## fender66

cyberflexx said:


> Entered.. Thanks!
> 
> This would go great on the Ranger or Skiff..



You're wasting your time entering...I'm going to win this one! 8)


----------



## cyberflexx

I never win anything, so yeah.. you probably will... 

I have a friend with a ranger like mine, with 2 power poles on it.. thats NICE stuff..


----------



## Brine

This would be great on the Brine Craft!


----------



## Jim

I entered! I really want one of these.


----------



## Fishin-joe

I signed up for the Talon but it might look funny on a tin boat like mine and the lakes I fish in are really deep. the fishing right now is done at 35 - 40 feet down.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: IN :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entered.. Thanks!
> 
> This would go great on the Ranger or Skiff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time entering...I'm going to win this one! 8)
Click to expand...



That's nice Chris,but it would fit much nicer on the Alumacraft.


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: IN


----------



## lswoody

Thanks!!! I got in too!!!!


----------



## fender66

Well....if your name is Ben Gross and you are from Kingman, AZ, you have a MInn Kota Talon on it's way to you.

Hope you're a tinboater Ben!

Why, oh why couldn't it be me? #-o


----------



## Gramps50

fender66 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entered.. Thanks!
> 
> This would go great on the Ranger or Skiff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time entering...I'm going to win this one! 8)
Click to expand...


So that why the link goes to HupSpot login...... [-X


----------

